# Decided on my cart



## ClickMini (Feb 2, 2011)

I just put down my deposit this morning on a Bellcrown Aerocrown.  http://carriagedrivingessentials.com/shop/cart.php?target=product&product_id=2632&category_id=138 I am sooo excited to get it. I have been thinking hard about the Hyperbike, but it just wasn't going to be kind enough to my poor hip, knee, and ankle joints that have suffered so much in recent years. The Aerocrown is light and there are options to make it even lighter, like dropping the floor boards, for marathon. It is well balanced and constructed. I will definitely be keeping the Hardwick Tadpole for my bigger boy and also pairs. Woohoo! Should be getting in 3 - 6 weeks.


----------



## MiniHGal (Feb 2, 2011)

How fun! Congrats, Amy!

I LOVE my Aerocrown!!! I custom ordered it through Celine last year. Only got to compete in a CDE once with it so far, but it performed admirably. Currently I am using it as an every day cart, which makes me cringe when I think about what I paid for it to be a every day cart...but I love driving it, so, oh well! If anyone wants to see a youtube video of the Aerocrown in action, I can post the link.

So, tell us was options you got with it?? The stirrups? Any fun colors? Marathon or 'standard' shafts?

Have fun with it! I certainly do.


----------



## Shari (Feb 2, 2011)

That is wild looking! Can't wait to see you driving it!!

If they had a taller back rest, would look into something like that too.

Like the look of the Marathon shafts, Maggie would be much happier with something like that.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Feb 2, 2011)

Amy, Amy, Amy.




Every time you get laid up you get a new cart! Can't you find a cheaper form of retail therapy??



I know you'll have a good time with the Aerocrown, congratulations. The only reason I haven't traded my Minicrown in for one is because if I do tandem I'll need a cart with a bench seat for my navigator. Otherwise....





Shari, don't let what it currently does or doesn't have stop you. Like any other cart, they can custom order stuff like a taller back rest.

Leia


----------



## maplegum (Feb 2, 2011)

Go Amy, can't wait to see it in action!


----------



## Knottymare (Feb 2, 2011)

Awesome. I'm





I really need to find an inexpensive used cart that I can get started with so that I can research (and save for) the cart I want.

Congrats. Can't wait to see it when you get it all hitched up!


----------



## Shari (Feb 2, 2011)

You are an Enabler Leia.... LOL


----------



## jleonard (Feb 2, 2011)

Congratulations



:yeah I haven't driven one but have seen several in action and really like the look of them! Plus the folks driving them always look like they are having a great time!


----------



## ClickMini (Feb 2, 2011)

Breanna, please do share the link. Celine tried to send me the video over email, but it never could work.

I am getting it with marathon-style shafts, stirrups, and an under-seat basket. All black, because I have some "interesting" colored horses. That is all I could afford!


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Feb 2, 2011)

Amy, congrats on your new cart! Very exciting



Who are you going to take your first drive with in it? I can't wait to see you guys in action.

Angie

who is wondering if the snow will ever go away.....


----------



## Carriage (Feb 3, 2011)

Congratulations Amy,

I think you have chosen well and especially with your set of givens.

We just appreciate being included in the considerations.

Tear it up,

Bb

Graham Carriage Works

www.grahamcarriageworks.com


----------



## targetsmom (Feb 3, 2011)

Wow, I love it - congratulations!! Drooling here too.

Mary

who figures our snow will still be here n April...


----------



## MiniHGal (Feb 3, 2011)

Here is one of the videos of the Aerocrown:

. The full video of us competing at Vineyard should be on the side bar...however, that is not the best video because Fascination slipped quite a bit due to the long grass in some of the hazards and not having enough traction. Also, in the water hazard, we had the basket on and it created a suction effect, which is not seen in the video without the basket! So, keep both of those in mind if you watch that one.
Unfortunately, I do not have the one of Peeks driving in the Aerocrown uploaded. That is the one that Celine probably tried to email to you.

Breanna


----------



## jleonard (Feb 3, 2011)

Great videos Breanna, even with the slipping in the long one, Fascination is still incredible to watch! It's interesting to see how much drag the basket created in the water, definitely makes a big difference! Thanks for sharing, I enjoyed that


----------



## ClickMini (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks Bob, I really thought hard about what I wanted to get and believe me, if I were more "sound," the Hyperbike would have been my choice. Having this most recent injury of tearing my MCL has made me realize that agility is not going to be my strong suit any more. Dang. But I am very grateful that we have other worthy alternatives available.

Breanna, thanks for sharing! I definitely see now why you would want shoes on your mare. Are they drilled and tapped for studs? That slipping on the grass was downright scary! I could tell you were getting pretty concerned. It is interesting to see the difference in how dropping the floor helped get through the water. Without it, she flew through like buttah! I love that you can use the stirrups on this cart. Thanks again for sharing.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Feb 4, 2011)

Great videos, Bree! Love the new Woodland one of Fasc. No matter what she's hitched to, there's not much that's going to catch your girl.





Leia


----------

